# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Ευχομαι να *****

## λουλούδι

Μονο αυτο τα αλλα τα εχω πει σε αλλα θεματα

----------


## λουλούδι

Και δεν με εχουν βοηθησει εννοειται σε τιποτα, η μου χουν κανει παρα πολυ κακο ενω με εχουν βοηθησει

----------


## λουλούδι

Ποναει η αληθεια ε; Τωρα εγω γινομαι η κακια, οταν εμενα ομως με εβλαπταν ολοι τοτε εγω ημουν το θυμα και οι αλλοι οι καλοι. Αντε ρε πολυ δικαιη κοινωνια.

----------

